# Public Safety Officer Brown University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer*
Brown University 
in Providence, RI

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/25/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Description:*

The Public Safety Officer is a non-sworn uniformed, civilian employee of the Brown University Department of Public Safety. This person is trained to serve the department in two capacities. The primary responsibility is performing security patrols of a given post on campus. The secondary responsibility is serving as a Communication Control Officer (CCO) as needed to meet required staffing levels.

Patrol-related responsibilities include prevention patrol of the post; external patrol and internal inspection of all University property and development of a working knowledge of the activity and community on the post. Protect University property. Enforce all University rules and regulations. Provide non-criminal services to the Brown University community. Provide rescue functions. Write non-criminal reports and witness statements as dictated by their responsibilities. Testify in any University hearing or criminal court necessitated by performance. Assist the Campus Police Officer when called upon. Initiate and enhance communication between the Department and the community. Assist with identifying problems to community awareness and communications.

Communication Control Officer responsibilities include performing specialized work in receiving, routing and dispatching requests for services which come through the Communication Center. Maintain accurate status of all field units. Monitor various radio frequencies. Maintain and react to alarm systems. Maintain specified logs. Initiate communication receipts. Perform routine clerical tasks.

*Qualifications: *

Must have a high school diploma/GED.
Must be 21 years of age or older. Valid driver's license encouraged; not required.
Must pass a background investigation. Candidates must not have any felony convictions or serious misdemeanor convictions.
Must pass an assessment of skills needed to perform dispatching skills. The dispatching skills will be evaluated using the National Dispatcher Selection Test.
Must a psychological test and a medical examination to include drug screening. 
Must have a voice compatible in tone and diction with the radio and telephone systems and be able to communicate effectively and coherently over law enforcement radio channels while initiating and responding to radio communications.
Must have strong interpersonal and communication skills with the ability to develop and maintain mutually cooperative relationships with students, staff, faculty and the neighboring community.
Must be able to communicate with sensitivity and tact and maintain confidentiality.
Must be able to effectively give information and directions.
Must be able to prepare reports, including sketches, using appropriate grammar, symbols and mathematical computations.
Must have strong typing/computer skills.
Must be capable of prioritizing tasks and handling a multiphasic position.
Must successfully pass this Department's Public Safety Officer training program, including receiving instruction on Use of Force policy as it applies to Public Safety Officers, and demonstrating proficiency with MEB & ASR.
Must successfully complete a 12-month probationary period (six months if promoted into this position) An employee transferred or promoted from a part-time to a full-time position, or an employee transferred or promoted during the first twelve months of employment with the Department, shall serve a twelve (12) month probation in the new position.
*Requirements: *

Must be able to engage in security functions that include such things as working various shifts, walking on foot patrol, climbing stairs and physically checking the doors and windows of buildings to ensure that they are secure.
Must be able to perform and directly assist in rescue operations which may involve lifting, carrying and dragging heavy objects, climbing over and pulling oneself over obstacles, jumping down from elevated surfaces, climbing through openings, jumping over obstacles, crawling in confined areas, balancing on uneven or narrow surfaces and using body force to gain entrance through barriers.
Candidates must possess a willingness and ability to support a diverse and inclusive environment.
Applicants are required to use the Brown Career Site to apply for the position and to submit their resume, cover letter and any related documents. Please check the status of your application through the account you create when you apply.

All offers of employment are contingent upon consent to criminal background screening check and education verification with results satisfactory to Brown.

Brown University is committed to fostering a diverse and inclusive academic global community; as an EEO/AA employer, Brown considers applicants for employment without regard to, and does not discriminate on the basis of, gender, race, protected veteran status, disability, or any other legally protected status.



*Timeline Pending.*



Brown offers competitive benefits such as a generous retirement plan and education programs; details are available at: http://www.brown.edu/about/administration/human-resources/
< br>*Recruiting Start Date:*

2022-08-03-07:00

*Job Posting Title:*
Public Safety Officer

*Department:*
Public Safety Office of the Chief

*Grade:*
Department of Public Safety

*Worker Type:*
Employee

*Worker Sub-Type*:

Regular

*Time Type:*
Full time

*Scheduled Weekly Hours:*
40

*Position Classification:*
Onsite

*Submission Guidelines:*

Please note that in order to be considered an applicant for any staff position at Brown University you must submit an application form for each position for which you believe you are qualified. Applications are not kept on file for future positions. Please include a cover letter and resume with each position application.

*Vaccination Requirements:*

In order to maintain 90% or greater universal vaccination rates on campus, all newly hired employees at Brown University must receive the final dose of the COVID-19 vaccine before they begin work, unless they are approved for a medical or religious exemption. All employees must also receive a COVID-19 booster within thirty (30) days of becoming eligible. For more information, please visit the Healthy Brown site.

*Still Have Questions?*

If you have any questions you may contact [email protected].

*EEO Statement:*

Brown University is an E-Verify Employer.

Brown University is committed to fostering a diverse and inclusive academic global community; as an EEO/AA employer, Brown considers applicants for employment without regard to, and does not discriminate on the basis of, gender, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, race, protected veteran status, disability, or any other legally protected status.

*Related Searches:*


----------

